# "Experts" Make Excuses For Vaccine Not Working



## win231 (May 14, 2021)

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/how-su...perts-explain-the-implications-030355895.html


----------



## chic (May 14, 2021)

win231 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/sports/how-su...perts-explain-the-implications-030355895.html


In other words nothing is ok until every living person is vaccinated. Forgive me but can't the experts see the flaws in this logic?


----------



## Jeweltea (May 15, 2021)

I read about this in the Washington Post. I have been vaccinated but have to agree that it is amazing that 8 out of 50 got Covid after being vaccinated and they say that means the vaccine is working??? What a way to twist things.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 15, 2021)

Well, experts certainly know better?


----------



## Becky1951 (May 15, 2021)

"In fact, as of Friday, the CDC will update its categorization to only count fully vaccinated patients who test positive for COVID as “breakthrough” cases if they’re hospitalized or die"

So now they can hide the number of breakthrough cases by only counting/recording cases where a person is hospitalized or die.  Hum, sneaky.


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> I read about this in the Washington Post. I have been vaccinated but have to agree that it is amazing that 8 out of 50 got Covid after being vaccinated and they say that means the vaccine is working??? What a way to twist things.


They got infected, but _didn't get sick with Covid_, as per the primary goal of the vaccine. Not that people won't catch it, but that they would be *exceedingly unlikely to die or get hospital-level ill *with it.

The US has lost 585,000 to this virus. Four months ago, when vaccines were just rolling out to the general public, we were losing 4400 Americans per day. We're now in the 725 daily death range, so it appears the vaccine is making serious progress.

Nearly all asymptomatic Covid cases are being picked up in situations where regular testing is required regardless of vaccine status or symptoms. Otherwise these cases would slide right under the radar. Of my six children/children-in-law, five work in occupations requiring weekly Covid tests regardless of symptom and vaccine status.

Your comment did inspire a larger vaccine question: after being vaccinated for all kinds of viruses did people still "catch" them?  Perhaps they were asymptomatic so the virus presence wasn't noticed. Most contagious viruses like polio, chicken pox, mumps, measles, rubella, diphtheria, etc., were always detected and diagnosed by symptoms rather than by blood or other tests.         

I found the answer here: 
https://www.sciencealert.com/few-va...here-s-why-that-s-not-a-problem-with-covid-19

A short quote from the article:

_"In an ideal world, all vaccines would induce sterilising immunity. In reality, it is actually extremely difficult to produce vaccines that stop virus infection altogether. Most vaccines that are in routine use today do not achieve this.

For example, vaccines targeting rotavirus, a common cause of diarrhoea in infants, are only capable of preventing severe disease. But this has still proven invaluable in controlling the virus. In the US, there has been almost 90 percent fewer cases of rotavirus-associated hospital visits since the vaccine was introduced in 2006. A similar situation occurs with the current poliovirus vaccines, yet there is hope this virus could be eradicated globally."_


----------



## Dillydal (May 15, 2021)

Well it makes sense. Not sure how much of an excuse that really is so much as an explanation.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 15, 2021)

I read somewhere a good while back that the vaccine does not prevent you from getting covid but should significantly lessen the symptoms.  I can't remember the source, as I skim so many.  The same article also suggested the "experts" were setting the wrong expectations.


----------



## win231 (May 15, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I read somewhere a good while back that the vaccine does not prevent you from getting covid but should significantly lessen the symptoms.  I can't remember the source, as I skim so many.  The same article also suggested the "experts" were setting the wrong expectations.


Since they want everyone vaccinated, they have to say something good about the vaccine.
Enter:  _"Uh...well....it won't prevent Covid &....uh....it won't prevent transmission, but.....uh......you won't get as sick."_
Same as when people started losing interest in the flu shot.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> Since they want everyone vaccinated, they have to say something good about the vaccine.
> Enter:  _"Uh...well....it won't prevent Covid &....uh....it won't prevent transmission, but.....uh......you won't get as sick."_
> Same as when people started losing interest in the flu shot.


Yes.  I remember the author stating that the purpose of the vaccine was to "defang"  covid's effects but that it wouldn't kill it.  Other than all they hype, hoopla and creative counting, this whole thing looks like just another flu variant, perhaps a little more virulent but the CDC has screwed with the statistics so much it's hard to tell.  I am of the opinion that the administration's sudden switch on masking was the result of some poor (for them) polling.  The same could happen on vaccinations if/when the public finds it doesn't stop this flu strain.


----------



## chic (May 15, 2021)

I think so too Jon. That move came from the top, not the CDC


JonDouglas said:


> Yes.  I remember the author stating that the purpose of the vaccine was to "defang"  covid's effects but that it wouldn't kill it.  Other than all they hype, hoopla and creative counting, this whole thing looks like just another flu variant, perhaps a little more virulent but the CDC has screwed with the statistics so much it's hard to tell.  I am of the opinion that the administration's sudden switch on masking was the result of some poor (for them) polling.  The same could happen on vaccinations if/when the public finds it doesn't stop this flu strain.


I think so to Jon. This sounds more like a directive from the top than a directive from the CDC. It's always been political. Right from the start.


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> They got infected, but _didn't get sick with Covid_, as per the primary goal of the vaccine. Not that people won't catch it, but that they would be *exceedingly unlikely to die or get hospital-level ill *with it.
> 
> The US has lost 585,000 to this virus. Four months ago, when vaccines were just rolling out to the general public, we were losing 4400 Americans per day. We're now in the 725 daily death range, so it appears the vaccine is making serious progress.
> 
> ...


The only virus that has been completely stopped by a vaccine is smallpox.  All of the rest are sadly still here. But thanks to modern science and medicine, we don't get sick from them. Covid will probably take the same path, unless there is a new variant that is impervious to the vaccine.

Some people are pathologically afraid of the vaccine.  Some are pathologically afraid of the virus (won't even leave their homes now, fully masked and vaccinated).  Some are politically motivated.  This forum demonstrates all of the above.


----------



## Don M. (May 16, 2021)

Getting vaccinated is a personal choice.  We chose to get the shots so we can mingle with the kids/grandkids again with some degree of safety.  No vaccine is going to be 100% effective, but if it substantially reduces the risk of getting ill, or passing this bug to others, it is worthwhile, IMO.


----------



## Brookswood (May 19, 2021)

There are people who don't want to give up their power and influence, and they tend to downplay the vaccine or overly stress possible but not very probably problems with it.  That's human nature.    

These vaccines are wonderfully successful against the virus they were designed for and, from what I have read, all the variants so far.    Sure, they are not perfect, but there is a saying "Never let the perfect, become the enemy of the good."


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2021)

I think most of us who were paying attention knew from the start that getting a COVID-19 vaccination would not completely protect your from getting the virus, but it would greatly reduce the severity if you did.  For example, you wouldn't need to be rushed to a hospital, spend time there, possibly be hooked up to a ventilator and may die there from the coronavirus infection.  By the way, not everyone who gets an annual flu vaccine is free of the flu each and every year.  We have a friend who gets them religiously, and there have been times where he told us he was sick with the flu.

This pandemic which caused so many deaths in the United States and throughout the world was cause by a new coronavirus.  The vaccines which were created to treat this new coronavirus are new vaccines.  We have not had to deal with any pandemic like this in recent years.  We, including the experts, are all still observing and learning about the virus and the effects of the vaccines.  This is all normal, no secret conspiracy about somebody hiding facts or details for nefarious reasons, that is nonsense, absurd.

If all Americans acted like reasonable and considerate adults and took the vaccine when available to them, we would be in much better shape in the fight of this virus than we are today.  But a lot of people are still whining about it and refuse to do the right thing, we all suffer as a nation for it.

I received my two Moderna vaccinations already, and my husband has taken the Johnson&Johnson vaccination.


----------



## win231 (May 19, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think most of us who were paying attention knew from the start that getting a COVID-19 vaccination would not completely protect your from getting the virus, but it would greatly reduce the severity if you did.  For example, you wouldn't need to be rushed to a hospital, spend time there, possibly be hooked up to a ventilator and may die there from the coronavirus infection.  By the way, not everyone who gets an annual flu vaccine is free of the flu each and every year.  We have a friend who gets them religiously, and there have been times where he told us he was sick with the flu.
> 
> This pandemic which caused so many deaths in the United States and throughout the world was cause by a new coronavirus.  The vaccines which were created to treat this new coronavirus are new vaccines.  We have not had to deal with any pandemic like this in recent years.  We, including the experts, are all still observing and learning about the virus and the effects of the vaccines.  This is all normal, no secret conspiracy about somebody hiding facts or details for nefarious reasons, that is nonsense, absurd.
> 
> ...


When you say _"If all Americans acted like reasonable and considerate adults and took the vaccine," _you are implying that those who don't take the vaccine are not reasonable and considerate.  That's where you are mistaken (besides being a controller) and seeking the confidence you lack in the vaccine by convincing others to do as you do.  If you thought your vaccine protected you, it wouldn't matter whether others were vaccinated.

And, when you mentioned "Reasonable and Considerate Adults," you left out "Intelligent and Thinking Adults" who don't robotically believe everything they're told.   Thinking things through before making an important health decision is not "Whining."
But complaining about others who don't copy you _*is*_ whining.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> When you say _"If all Americans acted like reasonable and considerate adults and took the vaccine," _you are implying that those who don't take the vaccine are not reasonable and considerate.  That's where you are mistaken (besides being a controller) and seeking the confidence you lack in the vaccine by convincing others to do as you do.  If you thought your vaccine protected you, it wouldn't matter whether others were vaccinated.
> 
> And, when you mentioned "Reasonable and Considerate Adults," you left out "Intelligent and Thinking Adults" who don't robotically believe everything they're told.   Thinking things through before making an important health decision is not "Whining."
> But complaining about others who don't copy you _*is*_ whining.


I don't ever try to "convince" anybody of anything, if you don't agree with me fine, just don't make ridiculous allegations.  I don't care if you or the others don't take the vaccine personally,  your loss.  I do care about the negative effect on our country and I will certainly exercise my right to voice my own opinion. Still, I don't look to push my beliefs on anyone, never have.  Seeing how defensive you are, I touched a nerve, you should think about that.  By the way, constantly complaining about the vaccines and exaggerating about 'excuses' made by experts is whining.


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

The statistics show that the vaccine is very clearly working. Just a look at the graphs tells the whole story,  As the "vaccinated" line goes up, the "deaths" line goes down. I have never seen anything so clearly spelled out for us all to see.

Except those who do not want to see it, for whatever reason, will close their eyes and stick their fingers in their ears. And it is not only their loss, it's all of our loss. The longer it takes to get this country to the point of herd immunity, the longer businesses will be failing, masks will have to be worn by everybody, etc.  The stubborn holdouts are damaging us all, mostly themselves, of course.  A tragic commentary.


----------



## win231 (May 19, 2021)

Sunny said:


> The statistics show that the vaccine is very clearly working. Just a look at the graphs tells the whole story,  As the "vaccinated" line goes up, the "deaths" line goes down. I have never seen anything so clearly spelled out for us all to see.
> 
> Except those who do not want to see it, for whatever reason, will close their eyes and stick their fingers in their ears. And it is not only their loss, it's all of our loss. The longer it takes to get this country to the point of herd immunity, the longer businesses will be failing, masks will have to be worn by everybody, etc.  The stubborn holdouts are damaging us all, mostly themselves, of course.  A tragic commentary.


^^^ Scapegoatting at its best.


----------



## win231 (May 19, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't ever try to "convince" anybody of anything, if you don't agree with me fine, just don't make ridiculous allegations.  I don't care if you or the others don't take the vaccine personally,  your loss.  I do care about the negative effect on our country and I will certainly exercise my right to voice my own opinion. Still, I don't look to push my beliefs on anyone, never have.  Seeing how defensive you are, I touched a nerve, you should think about that.  By the way, constantly complaining about the vaccines and exaggerating about 'excuses' made by experts is whining.


It's better to admit you're wrong than try to revise what you posted.  That way, you've only put one foot in your mouth instead of two.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 19, 2021)

If you haven't caught COVID does that mean the vaccine is working? Or simply that you haven't caught COVID?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> It's better to admit you're wrong than try to revise what you posted.  That way, you've only put one foot in your mouth instead of two.


 The thing is win, I'm not wrong or revising anything.  Your reaction is no surprise, think what you may, I'm not here to convince or argue.


----------



## win231 (May 19, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> The thing is win, I'm not wrong or revising anything.  Your reaction is no surprise, think what you may, I'm not here to convince or argue.


No.  Just to call those who don't get the vaccine, "Unreasonable and Inconsiderate."


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 19, 2021)

Curious; the bible tells us not to judge but how do you not make judgment calls in life? We automatically size up people and circumstances we are associated with. High School cliques are perfect examples of identifying groups of students to be a part of based on similar and different likes.


----------



## Ladybj (May 19, 2021)

chic said:


> In other words nothing is ok until every living person is vaccinated. Forgive me but can't the experts see the flaws in this logic?


GREAT Post!!!


----------



## win231 (May 20, 2021)

Sunny said:


> The statistics show that the vaccine is very clearly working. Just a look at the graphs tells the whole story,  As the "vaccinated" line goes up, the "deaths" line goes down. I have never seen anything so clearly spelled out for us all to see.
> 
> Except those who do not want to see it, for whatever reason, will close their eyes and stick their fingers in their ears. And it is not only their loss, it's all of our loss. The longer it takes to get this country to the point of herd immunity, the longer businesses will be failing, masks will have to be worn by everybody, etc.  The stubborn holdouts are damaging us all, mostly themselves, of course.  A tragic commentary.


_"Just look at the graph?"_
A few years ago, our Dept. of Water & Power raised our electric bill from $112.00 to $785.00 with no increased use of electricity. The news reported many angry customers with similar increases.
I spoke to their representative who told me to_ "Look at the graph on your bill & you'll see the increased use of electricity."_
I asked her, "Do you really think your customers are that stupid? YOU draw that graph on your computer; you can make the lines as long as you want to justify your charges."  
I wrote to the Mayor, who launched an investigation & exposed their fraud.  To pay their hefty fine, for the next two years, all my bills said
_"No payment necessary."  _
Yeah.....Look at the graph_ - that we drew - to show whatever we want it to show for the gullible to believe._


----------



## chic (May 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> _"Just look at the graph?"_
> A few years ago, our Dept. of Water & Power raised our electric bill from $112.00 to $785.00 with no increased use of electricity. The news reported many angry customers with similar increases.
> I spoke to their representative who told me to_ "Look at the graph on your bill & you'll see the increased use of electricity."_
> I asked her, "Do you really think your customers are that stupid? YOU draw that graph on your computer; you can make the lines as long as you want to justify your charges."
> ...


I did the same when they did that to me TWICE. My bills have been ok  since. A person has to examine and fight these injustices.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 20, 2021)

Here in the UK and Europe, people are suffering and dying, not directly from Covid, but because Covid has prevented them receiving  the necessary treatment.  Not only are medical wards and 'intensive care' beds mainly filled with seriously ill patients, but this also requires specialist nursing and medical staff to treat them.  The result is a waiting list running into years for some non-covid treatments.

Now some intelligent and thinking people may decide not to get vaccinated.  That is their choice.  Getting vaccinated may not stop them  catching covid, but it will most likely stop them ending up in hospital and possibly preventing someone else being treated.   Day after day, surgeons have to make difficult decisions about who they can treat with the limited resources that Covid has left them with.  But, hey, don't worry, if you catch Covid, I'm sure someone else won't mind waiting for your bed.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 20, 2021)

"But, hey, don't worry, if you catch Covid, I'm sure someone else won't mind waiting for your bed."

Oh Look, another shame tactic. 

Apparently a persons right to choose is non existent anymore.  Oh they have the right to choose but....if not choosing the same as those vaccinated they are called non caring, stupid, uneducated, low income living in the slums, non patriotic and tried to be shamed. I'm sure I missed a few comments. But that's a start.

I am not getting vaccinated due to my Dr's advice regarding MY health issues. However I *Respect* a persons *individual choice* and believe everyone has the *right to choose and not be persecuted due to their individual choice.*

The ones needing to be shamed are those who call names, try to shame and and put down down others just because they do not follow them.


----------



## win231 (May 20, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Here in the UK and Europe, people are suffering and dying, not directly from Covid, but because Covid has prevented them receiving  the necessary treatment.  Not only are medical wards and 'intensive care' beds mainly filled with seriously ill patients, but this also requires specialist nursing and medical staff to treat them.  The result is a waiting list running into years for some non-covid treatments.
> 
> Now some intelligent and thinking people may decide not to get vaccinated.  That is their choice.  Getting vaccinated may not stop them  catching covid, but it will most likely stop them ending up in hospital and possibly preventing someone else being treated.   Day after day, surgeons have to make difficult decisions about who they can treat with the limited resources that Covid has left them with.  But, hey, don't worry, if you catch Covid, I'm sure someone else won't mind waiting for your bed.


LOL.  Obviously, someone died & left you God.


----------



## Ladybj (May 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> _"Just look at the graph?"_
> A few years ago, our Dept. of Water & Power raised our electric bill from $112.00 to $785.00 with no increased use of electricity. The news reported many angry customers with similar increases.
> I spoke to their representative who told me to_ "Look at the graph on your bill & you'll see the increased use of electricity."_
> I asked her, "Do you really think your customers are that stupid? YOU draw that graph on your computer; you can make the lines as long as you want to justify your charges."
> ...


Great Post Win231!!!!


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 21, 2021)

Experts say whatever they choose because they are experts


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

win231 said:


> ^^^ Scapegoatting at its best.


Win, you're beginning to sound an awful lot like Don Quixote, lashing out in every direction against everyone who supports proactive measures in getting rid of this vicious killer of a disease. 

Pointing out that as the vaccine rates go up, the death rates go down - that is "scapegoating?"  That doesn't even  make any sense.

If someone pointed out that as drunken driving goes down, the rate of traffic fatalities also goes down, would that be "scapegoating" also?  According to your logic, it would.


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> If you haven't caught COVID does that mean the vaccine is working? Or simply that you haven't caught COVID?


Obviously, it could mean either. But no one is just guessing. They keep records of who has received the vaccine, and see how many of those people did not get sick from the virus, compared with those who did not get it.  

If a lot more people who did not receive the vaccine got the disease than those who did receive the vaccine, the conclusion is just plain old common sense. Isn't that how all medical treatment is tested?


----------



## win231 (May 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Win, you're beginning to sound an awful lot like Don Quixote, lashing out in every direction against everyone who supports proactive measures in getting rid of this vicious killer of a disease.
> 
> Pointing out that as the vaccine rates go up, the death rates go down - that is "scapegoating?"  That doesn't even  make any sense.
> 
> If someone pointed out that as drunken driving goes down, the rate of traffic fatalities also goes down, would that be "scapegoating" also?  According to your logic, it would.


According to your logic, _"Just look at the graph"_ (we drew) & believe whatever it tells you without any thought.


----------



## Brookswood (May 23, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> Curious; the bible tells us not to judge but how do you not make judgment calls in life?


Umm..  I know this is off topic, but the Bible has plenty of places where we are called to make a judgement, and based on that, choose a path.  It's how we judge that is the issue. Those who seek to complain and condemn "You are a bad person, a jerk and I hope you eat poison and die a horrible death" are not the same as those who say "Wait, I believe that is wrong and I can't support it."    With what measure we measure others, we will be measured.  So be careful. 

Back on topic, at some point the vaccine will have been available long enough for anybody who wants to have got it and be fully vaccinated. At that point, I will no longer inconvenience myself to help protect those *who could protect themselves* but choose not to do so. Nothing personal and no condemnation, but you're on your own. I have to get on with my own life.


----------



## win231 (May 23, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> Umm..  I know this is off topic, but the Bible has plenty of places where we are called to make a judgement, and based on that, choose a path.  It's how we judge that is the issue. Those who seek to complain and condemn "You are a bad person, a jerk and I hope you eat poison and die a horrible death" are not the same as those who say "Wait, I believe that is wrong and I can't support it."    With what measure we measure others, we will be measured.  So be careful.
> 
> Back on topic, at some point the vaccine will have been available long enough for anybody who wants to have got it and be fully vaccinated. At that point, I will no longer inconvenience myself to help protect those *who could protect themselves* but choose not to do so. Nothing personal and no condemnation, but you're on your own. I have to get on with my own life.


You're making an assumption that is not only amusing, but mistaken.  You are not protecting anyone else by getting vaccinated.  The experts have already said "the vaccine does not prevent transmission; it may make your illness less serious."  That means your vaccine may protect _you & _ no one else, except in your imagination & your desperate need to feel like an angel.
Those who choose to not get vaccinated have been "on their own" from the beginning.
Do tell us who is "Inconveniencing" you & stopping you from "Getting on with your own life."
There are more productive ways ways to feel like a hero than pretending to protect others by getting vaccinated.
I wonder if God is reading your post.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 24, 2021)

Perhaps in the U.S., there are no hospital waiting lists.  It doesn't matter how many beds are occupied by non vaccinated people, there will always be room for everyone .  However, in other countries this isn't the case.  The backlog of non-covid cases will take years to clear, and in the meantime many will die because of this.  Is that OK?  By getting vaccinated, you may not be directly be protecting someone else,  but by not protecting yourself, you may be denying someone else much needed treatment.

I don't believe in 'God', and if he/she/it did exist, they must just be sitting back and letting the world suffer.


----------



## Buckeye (May 24, 2021)

All of the data I see from any "non-crackpot" source show that, by any measure, we are winning the battle against Covid.  # of new cases, # of hospital admissions, # of emergency room visits, all going down.  ~ 61.3% of us have had a least one shot, and as that % goes up, the # of cases goes down.  

It ain't brain science or rocket surgery.  

Have a great day.


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2021)

My state is opening up back to normal, next week. Hooray!


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> My state is opening up back to normal, next week. Hooray!


CA is talking about opening our economy back up to near-normal conditions June 15th.  As per the CDC guidelines that CA is following, vaccinated people won't need masks.  Many will undoubtedly still wear them in stores and other indoor public spaces because unvaccinated people won't necessarily follow the guidelines.  

There will be lots of play-it-by-ear going on, I think. 

Please keep us posted on what Maryland looks like when it reopens.


----------



## Nathan (May 26, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> If all Americans acted like reasonable and considerate adults and took the vaccine when available to them, we would be in much better shape in the fight of this virus than we are today. But a lot of people are still whining about it and refuse to do the right thing, we all suffer as a nation for it.


Agreed.   And rather than hang on every word uttered by CDC or Dr. Fauci and looking for points to criticize, people need to understand that the Covid treatment response is a work in progress.      

Saw a big guy with a red ball-cap in the bank a couple days ago, whining and carrying on about being required to wear a mask.    All I can say is that when I was in the Army in Vietnam I was grateful to have *protective equipment* available.   
Nobody had to "order" me to use wear the steel pot and flak jacket...it was just *common sense*.


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Perhaps in the U.S., there are no hospital waiting lists.  It doesn't matter how many beds are occupied by non vaccinated people, there will always be room for everyone .  However, in other countries this isn't the case.  The backlog of non-covid cases will take years to clear, and in the meantime many will die because of this.  Is that OK?  By getting vaccinated, you may not be directly be protecting someone else,  but by not protecting yourself, you may be denying someone else much needed treatment.
> 
> I don't believe in 'God', and if he/she/it did exist, they must just be sitting back and letting the world suffer.


Yes, and it's also selfish & inconsiderate of me to drive because I can get into an accident & require medical care & deny someone else much-needed treatment by taking up a hospital bed.
Pedestrians & bicyclists should also stay home so they don't get hurt & deny others medical care.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Jun 2, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Agreed.   And rather than hang on every word uttered by CDC or Dr. Fauci and looking for points to criticize, people need to understand that the Covid treatment response is a work in progress.
> 
> Saw a big guy with a red ball-cap in the bank a couple days ago, whining and carrying on about being required to wear a mask.    All I can say is that when I was in the Army in Vietnam I was grateful to have *protective equipment* available.
> Nobody had to "order" me to use wear the steel pot and flak jacket...it was just *common sense*.


That explains why you are willing to let others make your health decisions & program you.
And why you have contempt for independent thinkers.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> That explains why you are willing to let others make your health decisions & program you.
> And why you have contempt for independent thinkers.


Your statement shows on so many levels that you actually have not the slightest idea of what you're talking about.


----------

